

Double your money again - pkl
http://vanillajava.blogspot.com/2011/08/double-your-money-again.html

======
pwg
Someone needs to read "What Every Computer Scientist Should Know About
Floating-Point Arithmetic"
[http://download.oracle.com/docs/cd/E19957-01/806-3568/ncg_go...](http://download.oracle.com/docs/cd/E19957-01/806-3568/ncg_goldberg.html)
again.

